# Layover with Bourdain (Toronto)



## mr drinky (Dec 18, 2012)

If you get a chance to see The Layover with Anthony Bourdain, he visits Toronto in the latest episode and goes to Tosho Knife Arts. 

Here is the video. 

k. 

[video]http://www.travelchannel.com/video/a-knife-worthy-of-respect[/video]


----------



## jmforge (Dec 18, 2012)

Coll up until the point where they start talking about the "tactical" knives. LOL


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 18, 2012)

After a short break talking about ferry transport, he packed up his knife purchases. I think he got that konosuke HD. I also looks as if they are using one of Dave's leather bench hones in the upper right corner when they are showing sharpening shots.

k.


----------



## echerub (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm. Can't see the video here. I wonder if it's another one of those video feeds that Canadians can't see.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 18, 2012)

What great press/exposure for Tosho Knife Arts.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 18, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What great press/exposure for Tosho Knife Arts.



Yeah, too bad they already ran an LA episode. I kept thinking that Jon's shop would have been great to show. 

k.


----------



## echerub (Dec 18, 2012)

Ohp. Video works now. No idea why reloading the page 5x makes a difference 

Yeah, very good exposure for Tosho. I think too much time was spent on the non-cooking knives, but they are part of the Tosho offerings. The thing that never got mentioned in the clip is just how fanatically detailed the two of them are about the knives, the stones, the sharpening, the sayas... and the fact that you can always talk about good food with them. Much like the folks around here!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 18, 2012)

Len,

I've got a friend in Toronto who was asking me about knives. Would this be your go-to place up there for hands-on?

Z


----------



## echerub (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, Tosho near Bloor & Bathurst and Knife near Queen West and.... something are the two places to go hands-on. I find Tosho more convenient and like their selection better, but both are good places to get a feel for some knives and to learn more about them.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 18, 2012)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## cnochef (Dec 19, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> Len,
> 
> I've got a friend in Toronto who was asking me about knives. Would this be your go-to place up there for hands-on?
> 
> Z



Your friend can also order online from the excellent www.knifewear.com in Calgary.


----------

